# New to egg donation



## cbevan (Jun 16, 2005)

Hello to all
Am 37 husband 35 TTC 6 yrs,Very poor responder usually 2 follicles to IVF.Also endometriosis blocked tubes etc
Clinic have said no more IVF despite usually getting all eggs fertilised.
So am now going down the road of egg donation.would be really interested on how you really feel using someone elses eggs ?? also to have contact with someone whos has been there as we begin??
ps How do u get the pic next to your name ?
thanks for the web site and the oppurtuity to chat
Best wishes to all
cath


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Cath

Welcome to Fertility Friends.

Please do join the ladies on the 'Anyone Else Using Donor Eggs?' thread. I am sure you will find tremendous support and advice from them.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30166.90.html

To put a pic under your name you need to go into your profile (there is a button at the very top of the page - where it says 'home' 'index' 'help' etc.). 
Once in your profile, look under the 'Modify Profile' section and click 'Forum Profile Information'. You will then see where to add a picture, and you can either choose from one of the ones already there or add your own. This is the same page where you can add a signature/info which will show up on the bottom of all your posts, and a 'custom title' which is the wording to go under your name.

Any probs, give me a shout 

Jayne x


----------

